# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng HOÀNG NGƯ 2 - Đà Nẵng

## oanhlt

*Tên nhà hàng* *Hoàng Ngư  2*
*Loại nhà hàng* Nhà  hàng
*Địa chỉ* Đường Hoàng  Sa - Lô 69 Đường Hà Bổng - Q. Sơn Trà - Tp. Đà  Nẵng
*Điện thoại*  0511.2214730 – 0935.193.558 – 0989.073.869
*Địa chỉ  Email* tuonglamlk87@yahoo.com 
*Đặt  chỗ trước* Chấp  nhận
*Số  chỗ* 101 - 200 chỗ
*Giờ  phục vụ* 7:30  - 22:30
*Ngày  nghỉ* Không  có ngày nghỉ
*Thanh toán*  Tiền mặt
*Ngôn ngữ* Tiếng  Việt, Tiếng Anh
*Giá trung  bình* Từ 30.000  đồng
*Dịch  vụ phụ* Giữ  xe miễn phí

*Giới  thiệu nhà hàng*

Đừng nên bỏ qua các món  hải sản tươi ngon mang đậm đặc trưng hương vị biển Đà Nẵng khi các bạn  chọn Đà Nẵng là nơi dừng chân cho gia đình hay cơ quan trong những dịp  du lịch. Và Nhà hàng Hoàng Ngư 2 sẽ là lựa chọn đúng đắn nhất để gia  đình/ cơ quan các bạn có thể hưởng trọn niềm vui trong chuyến nghỉ dưỡng  của mình.

Tại nhà hàng Hoàng Ngư 2,  du khách có thể thưởng thức được các món ăn thơm ngon của hải sản tươi  sống pha lẫn hương vị nồng của gió biển thổi cùng với tiếng sóng vỗ bờ  cát đem lại những cảm giác khó quên cho gia đình/cơ quan bạn. Thêm vào  đó, du khách cũng sẽ có những giây phút lãng mạn, thú vị khi cùng gia  đình, bạn bè ngắm cảnh biển hay đùa giỡn với sóng biển trước và sau khi  thưởng thức những món ăn tinh hoa của vùng đất  này.

 

Nhà  hàng Hoàng Ngư 2 chuyên phục vụ các món ăn hải sản tươi sống, đặc  biệt phục vụ cơm trưa, cơm chiều cho khách du lịch; ngoài ra nhận đặt tiệc, sinh nhật, liên hoan... với giá cả rất cạnh  tranh.

Đến các món hải sản tươi sống  mù tạt sashimi và món lẩu hải sản không thể thiếu cùng với các món lẩu  khác như: lẩu cá mú, lẩu cá trình, cá  hồng...

 

Các  món ăn hấp dẫn, thơm nồng hương vị biển như tôm hùm nướng, hấp, rang  muối, cua ghẹ hấp, rang me, cá mú, cá hồng  hấp...

Các món nướng thơm lừng của  tôm, mực, nghêu, hào, cá  chình.... Cùng nhiều món khác như bò,  gà, heo cùng với canh chua các loại dùng kèm với cơm trắng. Không thể  chối từ!

Cùng với các món ăn dân dã  khác dùng kèm cơm trắng nhưng không kém phần ngon miệng tạo nên bữa cơm  ấm cúng và thân mật. Giá các suất ăn chỉ từ 70.000 - 90.000đồng/6 món,  100.000đồng/7 món và từ 8 món trở lên cho các suất ăn 120.000 đồng. Thực  đơn đa dạng, ưu tiên nhu cầu của khách hàng!


Dưới  đây là thực đơn tham khảo của suất ăn  70.000 đồng

1. Tôm  rim

2. Thịt heo luộc dưa giá mắm  tôm

3. Cá kho  tộ

4. Thịt rang cháy  cạnh

5. Rau luộc mắm nêm / Rau xào  tỏi

6. Canh chua  cá

7. Cơm  trắng

Ngoài ra, thực khách có cơ hội  thưởng thức món cà pháo chấm ruốc thơm lừng mang hương vị dân dã cùng  các loại mắm đặc sản mang đậm chất đất Quảng  Bà. 

Ngoài ra, nhà hàng chúng tôi mở  chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt không nhà hàng nào có được như một món  quà dành tặng các gia đình/ cơ quan trong chuyến nghỉ dưỡng: Tích lũy  hóa đơn. Trong thời gian du lịch tại Đà Nẵng, gia đình / cơ quan chọn  Hoàng Ngư 2 làm điểm phục vụ liên tục các ngày trong tuần có giá trị hóa  đơn tích lũy từ 5.000.000đồng đến 20.000.000đồng được giảm giá 5% cho  các bữa ăn tiếp theo; từ 20.000.000 đồng đến 40.000.000 đồng được khuyến  mãi 7%.

Diện tích rộng rãi gồm bãi  đậu xe, thoáng mát cùng nhà mái lợp tranh, nhân viên phục vụ chu đáo,  nhiệt tình, các món ăn tươi ngon, hợp vệ sinh sẽ mang lại cho khách hàng  cảm giác thoải mái trong suốt thời gian nghỉ  dưỡng!


(Tổng hợp didau.org)


 Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo*Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)*- *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* -*du lich Da Nang

*

----------


## namnguyen

Chà chà, nhìn ngon quá nhỉ...

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn những món ăn ở đây hấp dẫn quá, không biết bây giờ cả thế nào nhỉ??

----------


## dung89

món nào nhìn cũng hấp dẫn nhỉ

----------

